# Hourly rate for experienced bow tech.



## dhambrose (May 18, 2019)

You certainly wouldn't find anyone any good in Calif for that


----------



## RGS100 (Aug 10, 2014)

Young college kids working in archery at the box stores are making more than that...
probably need to raise it a bit. A retiree that loves this stuff maybe?


----------



## Jjh1982 (Jun 5, 2017)

Full time or part time


----------



## ashanks52 (Feb 5, 2020)

Worked at a box store in the archery shop, made 15 an hour with zero experience. The guys with experience made 20ish, but if you were at a real archery shop you should/could make more than that. Also for whatever it's worth I will never be taking my bow to a box store archery shop based on what I experienced at my experiences working at one.


----------



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

The best one I know works for free at his shop.


----------



## Throluzaty (Mar 6, 2016)

As said above an experienced Tech should make more than that kids with no experience make that as a bow tech in the box stores


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanielEuric (Mar 4, 2020)

Good share.Thanks


----------



## BassmanDerek (Jul 2, 2021)

It all depends. If you make a purchase from those store, then the price is likely to go way down or be free, depending on the purchase. If you simple take your bow into the shop and want it “tuned” without spending any other $ with the person, I’d say you are looking at $40-$60, just depending on how in depth the tech gets with the tune or what else needs to be done. A lot of work can be accomplished inside of an hour. A really good tech can have a bow shooting bullets with bare shafts through a hooter shooter within an hour.


----------



## Dusty Britches (Feb 10, 2003)

I think your answer needs to be based upon what state you are asking about. California and NY are a whole lot different than Texas and Oklahoma. The cost of living and income taxes play a large roll in this. So does health plans and other non cash benefits.

For example, if I pay a tech $12 / hour and give them 14 days paid off, one weekend of hunting at my ranch, 401K contributions and a really good health insurance plan with no income taxes, the cash equivalent might be $20-24 / hour value.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Aug 8, 2021)

Hoytusa84 said:


> Hi. What's the going hourly rate for an experienced bow tech in Texas? Is $10/hr too low? Thanks.


You want good people, then you’ve got to pay. I wouldn’t accept for under $20


----------



## BigXX78 (Mar 16, 2005)

My bow tech has wasted a lot of my time and money, for years. He often gives me rude back-talk and sometimes yells profanities that would make sailors blush. 

That's when I realize I'm talking to myself.


----------



## Bobbyslingnarrows (Jul 23, 2021)

Dusty Britches said:


> I think your answer needs to be based upon what state you are asking about. California and NY are a whole lot different than Texas and Oklahoma. The cost of living and income taxes play a large roll in this. So does health plans and other non cash benefits.
> 
> For example, if I pay a tech $12 / hour and give them 14 days paid off, one weekend of hunting at my ranch, 401K contributions and a really good health insurance plan with no income taxes, the cash equivalent might be $20-24 / hour value.


**** pay in any state... you want good help pay them enough to make an honest living. 12 dollars an hour is less than most McDonald's pay they have insurance and 401k too. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## SITKA SLAYER (11 mo ago)

A good bow technician is worth his weight in gold I have to drive 80 miles passing 3 other so called pro shops to get knowledgeable service


----------



## Clayf250 (12 mo ago)

I often wondered this myself. Good read


----------



## jdoc (Jul 31, 2012)

I feel like with the complexity of bows these days, the unwillingness to learn it yourself and with the price of equipment. An experienced bowtech "should" be able to make a career out of it. Sadly it does not seem to be the case, i have yet to see a shop pay $20+ an hour for good help.


----------



## AdamWalt88 (10 mo ago)

never knew there was such a variety with this, good stuff


----------



## Lee_Wells (Apr 9, 2021)

I know a tech that runs the archery department in a local outdoor store, he makes well over that with insurance 5 days a week 8 hours a day max sometimes leaving early on slow days I’m not exactly sure what it would equal out to per hour but I do know his pay is similar to mine around 20 an hour he has insurance this is in KY


----------



## LBM1204 (3 mo ago)

Cheap labor isnt skilled and skilled labor isn’t cheap.


----------



## Steven Bressan (May 6, 2009)

I got $25 and hour 20 years ago. You pay for experience.


----------



## rkumetz (Jun 20, 2014)

McDonald's here is paying $15-16 with free food and benefits but they are still short staffed. Everywhere I go I see help wanted signs so it is a bidding war to hire good people.


----------



## BigXX78 (Mar 16, 2005)

I really need to start paying myself a whole lot more! I'm working on that...


----------



## L.I.Archer (Sep 6, 2010)

Dusty Britches said:


> I think your answer needs to be based upon what state you are asking about. California and NY are a whole lot different than Texas and Oklahoma. The cost of living and income taxes play a large roll in this. So does health plans and other non cash benefits.
> 
> For example, if I pay a tech $12 / hour and give them 14 days paid off, one weekend of hunting at my ranch, 401K contributions and a really good health insurance plan with no income taxes, the cash equivalent might be $20-24 / hour value.


I wouldn't work for $12/hour, no matter what you contributed to my 401K, or throwing in a weekend on your ranch. Can I live on $12/hr when my rent is $1000/mo, and put fuel in my car around $100/wk, and food in my belly, and clothes on my back, along with utilities, etc.? You're one of these people who don't appreciate skilled labor. Would you pay yourself $12/hr for your expertise? No? Then, why would you do that to others?

Professional bow technicians aren't appreciated and don't get paid a 'professional wage' like all other types of professionals are paid. It's insulting to pay a knowledgeable and highly-experienced bow technician $12/hr for all the knowledge and skill s/he has acquired over time. Shops don't want to pay for expertise in setting up and tuning bows; they just want accessories slapped on the bows and handed off to the customer as quickly as possible. I figured out a long time ago that there's not much difference between slapping accessories on a bow and taking an extra few minutes to slap them on correctly, and I took that extra time to do just that. The shop owners I worked for didn't like that, because that meant less bows moved during the course of a day, and less money in their pockets. Customers who appreciated what I did usually left me excellent tips. I worked in these shops just long enough to acquire all of the expensive equipment at cost before I went rogue...I mean, independent.


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

25-30 per hr for some that can do it all, and like all things exp is everything. However box store techs are worth 10 per hr , Sole purpose sell bow, basic set up, here's some arrows and shove you out the door. A good reputable shop should pay techs a skilled wage if they want repeat business. It is a skill set that is learned over time and repetitions. The good techs can do a good set up in about 10-15 mins and have you on range flinging arrows. And then make peep alignment fine tune if needed before you walk out the door.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

Primeshooter67 said:


> 25-30 per hr for some that can do it all, and like all things exp is everything. However box store techs are worth 10 per hr , Sole purpose sell bow, basic set up, here's some arrows and shove you out the door. A good reputable shop should pay techs a skilled wage if they want repeat business. It is a skill set that is learned over time and repetitions. *The good techs can do a good set up in about 10-15 mins and have you on range flinging arrows.* And then make peep alignment fine tune if needed before you walk out the door.


Nope... No way... 10-15 mins isn't gonna get even close to a shootable set up. Not by my standards anyway. Even a RTH package needs more time than that.

A certain Bear model gives me a margin of ~ $113 If I have to pay someone $25/hr (in total compensation) to sell and set up the bow, that leaves me with $63 to pay for overhead and put a few $$$ into my own pocket... He/she would need to do 3 bows an hour to even come close to making it worth it for me. There just isn't that much business anywhere other than maybe Lancaster....

I swear, AT is a "funny" place sometimes... According to most folks on here as a shop owner I should:

let the customer tell me HOW to tune their bow
sell them bows and accessories for way less than MSRP
pay my help (if I ever hire someone) $25-$30/hr

Archery isn't like other businesses. It's very seasonal... If every month was like August and September, I could quit my day job and just work on bows. (I'd still be taking a pay cut, but I could do it) This is with me working out of my basement!!!! I couldn't imagine surviving (without soul crushing debt) if I had to pay rent/mortgage on an actual retail space.

Bottom Line:
*A good bow tech is worth way more than the industry can afford to pay him/her!!!!!*


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

1/2 Bubble Off said:


> Nope... No way... 10-15 mins isn't gonna get even close to a shootable set up. Not by my standards anyway. Even a RTH package needs more time than that.
> 
> A certain Bear model gives me a margin of ~ $113 If I have to pay someone $25/hr (in total compensation) to sell and set up the bow, that leaves me with $63 to pay for overhead and put a few $$$ into my own pocket... He/she would need to do 3 bows an hour to even come close to making it worth it for me. There just isn't that much business anywhere other than maybe Lancaster....
> 
> ...


It was a baseline reference. The shop I goto it's more like 45min at a minimum. I have no problem paying for time either. Some don't have the patience to wait. You know the ones who come back complaining about this or that. And I believe in they're paperwork there's a chklist and buyer has to sign that way there is no blame on tech. And both parties sign off.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

Primeshooter67 said:


> It was a baseline reference. The shop I goto it's more like 45min at a minimum*. I have no problem paying for time either.* Some don't have the patience to wait. You know the ones who come back complaining about this or that. And I believe in they're paperwork there's a chklist and buyer has to sign that way there is no blame on tech. And both parties sign off.


If you are willing to pay for that time, you are in the minority... Most folks aren't or they complain about paying for it.


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

I work heavy equipment. There is a reason I get top pay over others within the company. Again it's a skilled trade. A good tech is worth paying/tipping. I walk in and am treated like family. I wait my turn I do not get preferential treatment. I'm patient. I work on HDs as well, I charge a little less than a shop and customers/ friends keep coming back . I'm good at it. So to all the people who have the knowledge hats off to ya. Your worth your weight in gold. Don't settle for anything less. !!!


----------



## L.I.Archer (Sep 6, 2010)

1/2 Bubble Off said:


> Nope... No way... 10-15 mins isn't gonna get even close to a shootable set up. Not by my standards anyway. Even a RTH package needs more time than that.
> 
> A certain Bear model gives me a margin of ~ $113 If I have to pay someone $25/hr (in total compensation) to sell and set up the bow, that leaves me with $63 to pay for overhead and put a few $$$ into my own pocket... He/she would need to do 3 bows an hour to even come close to making it worth it for me. There just isn't that much business anywhere other than maybe Lancaster....
> 
> ...


This is why I keep doing my day job.


----------



## NockWorst (3 mo ago)

Speaking of rates, this was in an auto dealer shop about 52 years ago:
Shop Rate-
$25 per hour
$35 if you watch
$50 if you help
A shop rate will probably have a minimum time even if the job takes 15 minutes.


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

NockWorst said:


> Speaking of rates, this was in an auto dealer shop about 52 years ago:
> Shop Rate-
> $25 per hour
> $35 if you watch
> ...


Haha there is some truth to that bottom line. If a tech can do a job in an HR, but the book says 3 You as a customer will be charged for 3 regardless. Seen it a million times. Why I said any person who has the knowledge is worth their weight in gold. They know the pitfalls from experience, and the short cuts and/or refinements of process of said labor..


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

Primeshooter67 said:


> Haha there is some truth to that bottom line. * If a tech can do a job in an HR, but the book says 3 You as a customer will be charged for 3 regardless*. Seen it a million times. Why I said any person who has the knowledge is worth their weight in gold. They know the pitfalls from experience, and the short cuts and/or refinements of process of said labor..


The reason for that is, when they do the time study, (or at least when I was in the car repair biz) they use all hand tools. We as techs invest our time and money so we can beat time on some jobs. (increase our personal profitability) so when we have a job that doesn't go like it should, it kind of evens out. You as a HD mechanic should know how that is....


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

1/2 Bubble Off said:


> The reason for that is, when they do the time study, (or at least when I was in the car repair biz) they use all hand tools. We as techs invest our time and money so we can beat time on some jobs. (increase our personal profitability) so when we have a job that doesn't go like it should, it kind of evens out. You as a HD mechanic should know how that is....


Whole heartedly, the tools alone to work on HD are as much as 1 cost and I'm talking touring model. Lmao. Again I have no problem paying for time with someone who knows what they are doing regardless of trade . Well worth the money.


----------



## Dusty Britches (Feb 10, 2003)

L.I.Archer said:


> I wouldn't work for $12/hour, no matter what you contributed to my 401K, or throwing in a weekend on your ranch. Can I live on $12/hr when my rent is $1000/mo, and put fuel in my car around $100/wk, and food in my belly, and clothes on my back, along with utilities, etc.? You're one of these people who don't appreciate skilled labor. Would you pay yourself $12/hr for your expertise? No? Then, why would you do that to others?
> 
> Professional bow technicians aren't appreciated and don't get paid a 'professional wage' like all other types of professionals are paid. It's insulting to pay a knowledgeable and highly-experienced bow technician $12/hr for all the knowledge and skill s/he has acquired over time. Shops don't want to pay for expertise in setting up and tuning bows; they just want accessories slapped on the bows and handed off to the customer as quickly as possible. I figured out a long time ago that there's not much difference between slapping accessories on a bow and taking an extra few minutes to slap them on correctly, and I took that extra time to do just that. The shop owners I worked for didn't like that, because that meant less bows moved during the course of a day, and less money in their pockets. Customers who appreciated what I did usually left me excellent tips. I worked in these shops just long enough to acquire all of the expensive equipment at cost before I went rogue...I mean, independent.



You missed the point. Dollars used in the example was for example purposes only. Sorry, I didn't know I was supposed to explain "For example, if ..."


----------



## luke308 (Nov 12, 2020)

im retired, if i lived close by i would enjoy working in a bow shop and doing what i like..i would work there for 12 an hr just because for me it would be a little extra vacation money along with my retirement and doing something i enjoy


----------



## luke308 (Nov 12, 2020)

what is the going pay out there say for someone working at big 5 sporting goods. you would do better finding someone in the 14 to 15 dollor an hr range


----------

